# Bee's wax for cast iron skillets



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, I'm going to really show my ignorance here. I read in another thread to use bee's wax to season cast iron. My Dad used to have bee hives and he would "rob" them occasionally. He had honey and comb. What is bee's wax? Is that the comb? And how would you use it to season a skillet? Told you I was going to really show my ignorance ((*_*)) Thanks for enduring this question.
Kathie


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

never heard of useing bees wax to season cast iron pans :shrug: but lot of things I never heard ,, 
all I like is the cast iron pans 
to season 
take paper towl with any cooking oil on it ,,, wipe pan put on burner
with high heat... when smoking slows wipe again do this 5 to 6 times 
cool , wash , enjoy ..  
this is how I season all mine .. never liked the non stick ware so never buy 

watch at yard sales ... they laugh when you pay 10 cents for a rusty 10 inch cast pan .. use steal wool to clean then season ... the laughs on them now :angel: 
the kid


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kathie said:


> I read in another thread to use bee's wax to season cast iron.


Do not use wax to season cast iron cook ware. If you are starting with a new pan, follow manufacturers recommendations for seasoning.

For seasoning old cast iron, depending on how bad it is, you can wash with mild detergent or use a mild lye solution to remove rust. Dry pan thoroughly. Apply think coat of oil. Heat pan again (do not allow oil to smoke & burn). 



> He had honey and comb. What is bee's wax? Is that the comb?


yes, the comb is beeswax.


----------

